# TiVo's UK website



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello again. I've read through a few threads and other information on Google etc, but I'm struggling to find out what happended to TiVo's UK website (tivo.co.uk). I used to surf the site for the up-to-date user guides and FAQs etc but I can't find the website anymore. Has it closed down or changed its address? Any ideas?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

http://uk.tivo.com


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

For some unknown reason, they didn't renew their UK domain. However, I think it just re-directed to the address TCM gave above anyway


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks. Silly me! Merry Xmas and a HNY to all.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> For some unknown reason, they didn't renew their UK domain.


The reason is not unknown.

The failure of Tivo Inc to renew the domain www.tivo.co.uk was clearly pointed out to Tivo on several occasions and they chose to do damn all about it.

Basically as Tivo no longer has any plans to market in the UK everyone at Tivo Inc seemed to take the attitude that it was it someone else's problem to do something about sorting this out.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> The reason is not unknown.


So what, pray, was it?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> So what, pray, was it?


They didn't want to spend another red cent on anything to do with the failed Tivo project for the Limeys.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

More realistically, no one could decide whose job / responsibility it was to take care of it ?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> More realistically, no one could decide whose job / repsonisbility it was to take care of it ?


But I'm sure they could have sorted this out had they felt this was still a business critical matter.

I'm surprised nothing happened even after I PM'ed TivoPony about it.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> They didn't want to spend another red cent on anything to do with the failed Tivo project for the Limeys.


No, that's you assumption about what happened. Unless they actually told you that, you're just guesing.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> No, that's you assumption about what happened. Unless they actually told you that, you're just guesing.


They always had the opportunity to tell us their reasons for not bothering to renew the domain.

They chose not to. Therefore all we can do is speculate as to the likely reasons. Since renewing a domain is a very simple business as they didn't bother to do so how else can one interpret it.

Your approach is not to interpret matters at all it seems. If everyone was like you then no one would read speculative articles about air crashes or terrorist outrages the following day.

Be honest you just enjoy picking holes in any comments that I make to annoy me. You have admitted as much previously.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It's hardly picking a hole; I challenged the heart of your post, that we knew the reason they have not renewed the domain.

You now say that it is speculation on your part, as we knew it was.

Since you have admitted you were wrong I'm happy not to pursue the matter any further.

As for me picking arguments, that may be true but it's a bit of a case of the pot calling the kettle black...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Since you have admitted you were wrong I'm happy not to pursue the matter any further.


I admit no such thing.

The reasons I have suggested as to why Tivo did not renew its www.tivo.co.uk domain remain by far the most likely ones on any normal rational basis of deduction.

You now ridiculously demand that Tivo admit they just couldn't be bothered with their British customers any more to reach that conclusion but obviously they aren't going to do that for the usual positive buzz speak corporate propaganda type reasons.

As to people admitting they are wrong on the facts I notice that when you have been seriously wrong on the facts on any matter in previous posts that you never ever apologise and instead simply go silent.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> The reason is not unknown.


So we know, absolutely, the reason?


Pete77 said:


> They chose not to. Therefore all we can do is speculate as to the likely reasons.


And yet we are still speculating? Why would we do that when we know, absolutely, the reason?


Pete77 said:


> You now ridiculously demand that Tivo admit they just couldn't be bothered with their British customers any more to reach that conclusion but obviously they aren't going to do that for the usual positive buzz speak corporate propaganda type reasons.


I don't believe so. I think TCM is suggesting they have made no such submission and so we cannot know, absolutely, what their reasoning was.

I now eagerly await being called a "sock puppet"


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Well, while everybody was speculating about why TiVo Inc. didn't renew it, somebody else did some speculating of his own and snapped it up! A guy called Philip Plant, in fact:-



> [whois.nic.uk]
> 
> Domain name:
> tivo.co.uk
> ...


So, Pete, do you think he may be related to Rupert Murdoch by any chance....?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> So we know, absolutely, the reason


I expect there would be a lot of criminals walking the streets to this day if the only way anybody could definitely know anything was because the guilty party always admitted to their crime.

Juries have to decide these things based on the evidence and beyond all reasonable doubt.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> So, Pete, do you think he may be related to Rupert Murdoch by any chance....?


It seems that others have been speculating on this matter quite some time before anyone in this forum actually spotted the change of domain name registrant.

See http://myreader.co.uk/msg/12511530.aspx

and

http://groups.google.com.ua/group/uk.tech.tv.video.pvr/msg/ae7e7f768c82acea

I suppose that Mr Plant may possibly be a conscientious individual Tivo employee trying to save the domain name for future use by the company despite the incompetence of those at Tivo directly responsible for this task. Or perhaps he is simply a get rich quick domain name registrant horder who hopes to be able to persuade Tivo Inc to pay him £10,000 to release the domain to them in due course.

To be honest blindlemon I'm a little surprised to find that entering this domain in to a web browser does not now redirect me to www.tivoheaven.co.uk, www.tivocentral.co.uk or www.tivoland.com. It seems that none of you chaps who make a living out of Tivo have been as quick off the mark here as you clearly could have been in taking advantage of this obvious and cheap opportunity to bring more customers your way.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> To be honest blindlemon I'm a little surprised to find that entering this domain in to a web browser does not now redirect me to www.tivoheaven.co.uk, www.tivocentral.co.uk or www.tivoland.com. It seems that none of you chaps who make a living out of Tivo have been as quick off the mark here as you clearly could have been in taking advantage of this obvious and cheap opportunity to bring more customers your way.


I suspect they were all too busy either working or arguing the toss with you to have noticed its demise.. still nevermind, no ones perfect... except of course you Pete77 

(I do apologise, if the clays are launched into the air, I cant resist the chance of scoring a hit  )


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> I expect there would be a lot of criminals walking the streets to this day if the only way anybody could definitely know anything was because the guilty party always admitted to their crime.
> 
> Juries have to decide these things based on the evidence and beyond all reasonable doubt.


So now you are on a jury considering the heinous crime of a company not renewing a domain name?

Don't be silly. You said you knew the reason when you didn't.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> You said you knew the reason when you didn't.


I do know the reason.

The reason is that employees at Tivo Inc clearly don't care about their UK customers or their corporate image in the UK anymore. If they cared about either of those things then they would satisfactorily have completed this simple task. The matter was even waived under their noses extensively and still they did nothing.

You may need a test tube, a bunsen burner and six empirical tests to come to that same conclusion but I don't. That is because I have the rational ability to come to a common sense conclusion from a given available set of facts.

Unfortunately it seems that some of you here don't have such an ability and I can only offer my sympathies for those who appear to lack such powers of perception.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

No. You have speculated as to what the most likely reason could be. That's different to knowing. I don't even think anybody is saying your speculations are wrong, just your assertion that the finddings of your speculations are fact.

Thanks for offering your sympathy to me. In return I offer mine because you are incapable of holding a debate without insulting people.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> No. You have speculated as to what the most likely reason could be. That's different to knowing. I don't even think anybody is saying your speculations are wrong, just your assertion that the finddings of your speculations are fact.


Just so.

Sadly Pete seems clinically unable to differentiate between his opinions and facts.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> I do know the reason.
> 
> The reason is that employees at Tivo Inc clearly don't care about their UK customers or their corporate image in the UK anymore. If they cared about either of those things then they would satisfactorily have completed this simple task. The matter was even waived under their noses extensively and still they did nothing.
> 
> ...


'kin hell Pete77, have you ever thought of applying those super skills in a more practical way? A super detective? Solving world poverty perhaps?

I so love the Xmas Hols, don't you ?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Well, while everybody was speculating about why TiVo Inc. didn't renew it, somebody else did some speculating of his own and snapped it up! A guy called Philip Plant, in fact


So, do we now know Pete77's real name?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> So, do we now know Pete77's real name?


Nothing to do with me. But I think Plant is possibly a significant choice of surname for this domain registrant


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> It seems that others have been speculating on this matter quite some time before anyone in this forum actually spotted the change of domain name registrant.
> 
> See http://myreader.co.uk/msg/12511530.aspx


Those are dated 28th October, 
I claim first mention here on 1st October 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363128&page=2#47


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Those are dated 28th October,
> I claim first mention here on 1st October
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363128&page=2#47


So you did.

Still obviously a missed opportunity there to re-register it yourself and point it at www.tivocentral.co.uk


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I actually forgot about it or I might have grabbed it myself and pointed it at the TiVo UK Official Homepage just to annoy Pete


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I actually forgot about it or I might have grabbed it myself and pointed it at the TiVo UK Official Homepage just to annoy Pete


On reflection I think the best place to have actually pointed it would have been the Tivo UK section of www.tivocommunity.com

I doubt that Mr Plant will be open to this suggestion though?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Mr Plant will have wasted is &#163;10 - as TiVo have traded under that name and continue to offer a UK service I would think it would be an open and shut case for the domain name authorities if thry challenged it. While it points nowhere they will probably ignore him but if attempted to trade off it then they would act.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I would hope (but not count on) the fact that he might be loyal to Tivo and sell it to them at cost price should they want it back. I know that's what I would do 

I know Pete would probably want him to be some profittering cyber-squatter but I hope he's proved wrong. Not holding my breath though


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I would hope (but not count on) the fact that he might be loyal to Tivo and sell it to them at cost price should they want it back. I know that's what I would do


Are there lists produced of domains that are relinquished by the former owners that cyber squatters can subscribe to so that they can then pounce as soon as the domain becomes available?

If there are not any such lists then surely Mr Plant would have to be someone who knows about Tivos in order to have thought of registering the domain so soon after it was released?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Well www.pete77.com & www.pete77.co.uk are still available...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Are there lists produced of domains that are relinquished by the former owners that cyber squatters can subscribe to so that they can then pounce as soon as the domain becomes available?


Many domain registration services let you create a "subscription" which e-mails you should a domain become available.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Well www.pete77.com & www.pete77.co.uk are still available...


www.captainscarlet.com has gone though.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

TCM2007 said:


> www.captainscarlet.com has gone though.


beat me to it


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Are there lists produced of domains that are relinquished by the former owners that cyber squatters can subscribe to so that they can then pounce as soon as the domain becomes available?


Do they need one as it's so easy to check anyway?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> have the rational ability to come to a common sense conclusion from a given available set of facts.


Quoted for posterity


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> .....I have the rational ability to come to a common sense conclusion from a given available set of facts.


That's made my Christmas Eve.

Pete, you do make me chuckle somethimes!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

... but not intentionally I'll warrant


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Came across this the other day:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/11/06/microsoft_forgets_to_renew_hotmail/

Wonder what Pete read into that at the time!


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Had some experience of this when my own domain name expired earlier this year due to my own carelessness.

The process is known as "tasting" IIRC. You can get a .com domain name for free for 5 (or 10) days. So whenever a pre-owned one comes off ownership the tasters snaffle it up - presumably on the basis that if someone had previously bothered to own it then there must be a value to someone somewhere. They measure traffic/hits for the duration , if it gets lots then they buy it and exploit it in some way.

My domain name transferred ownership twice, once to a Russian based organisation then to a French based one. Neither attempted to contact me and I was lucky to find one morning that it was back on the "available" list.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Wonder what Pete read into that at the time!


I was unaware of it at the time but reading it now it comes as no surprise at all that the faceless and unresponsive Microsoft commercial steamroller should make such a **** up and then prove so difficult to persuade that it needed to remedy its error.


----------

